# Mouth of the Two Heart



## Sapper307 (Oct 14, 2005)

I am coming up to the UP on Monday to visit some family and hopefully to do some steelhead fishing. I will be in a rental car, and I am wondering if you think its possible to make it to the mouth of the Two Heart. I talked with my family and was told there isnt much snow on the ground right now. Are the roads that lead to the mouth plowed? 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The news was saying that area should be getting some lake effect snow this weekend. The paved roads were mostly dry yesterday but the secondary roads are ice covered because of the Wednesdays rain and overnight warm temperatures.


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

I used to camp at the state campground there every year. 6 years ago my wife and I spent part of our honeymoon there and drove our little chevy aveo. That car has never been the same after driving the roads between there and crisp point... However I don't think you are supposed to drive 60 or go through monstrous mud holes. Good luck, I love that area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't think they plow the road to the mouth since Rainbow Lodge burned down. There's a lot more snow up that way then here in town. Try the Luce Co. Road Commission, 906-293-5741. If you can't get to the mouth, PM me and I'll tell you of a couple of unmentionables you can try that are accessible.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Pack some ice fishing gear in case it is frozen over so you don't waste a trip


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There is a lake effect warning in effect for that area still in effect. I'm south and east of there. Second morning in a row with single digits with more on the way.


----------



## Sapper307 (Oct 14, 2005)

Nork said:


> I don't think they plow the road to the mouth since Rainbow Lodge burned down. There's a lot more snow up that way then here in town. Try the Luce Co. Road Commission, 906-293-5741. If you can't get to the mouth, PM me and I'll tell you of a couple of unmentionables you can try that are accessible.


Nork, 
Check your PM I sent you a message.

Steve


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

Got it. Hope the info helps.


----------

